# Trolling motor Transducer mount? ? ?



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

I got a new depth finder and wanted to mount the transducer on the trolling motor like my last one. the only thing is the transducer can take a beating down there. I was wondering if anyone has used a mounting system like this before and what you think any disadvantages are of this system.










Thanks for any help


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i've used the radiator type clamp on mine and it worked great.about 10 bucks for the kit at gander.
the only beating you need to worry about is beating it on the bottom of the lake


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

I had that same "Shaft Mount" on my last trolling motor. It worked fine when the motor was deployed. It's biggest draw backs are when you have the moter stowed. It sticks up in the are several inches and can snag lines, ropes, etc. You may also have to loosen it and move it a bit to cover your boat when trailering. Also - those things are a magnet for weeds.

I currently use a mount that positions the transducer under the motor body, behind the skeg (which protects the transducer). Have not had any problems at all with this mount and would recommend it over the "shaft mount".


----------



## Saildog (Aug 2, 2004)

That one you have pictured there looks like an absolute weed magnet. Unless you fish only open water, I think that one would be a pain.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

You need a puck style transducer. Most companies have them. This type works better with the clamp. If your unit is new you may be able to take it back and exchange for a puck style transducer. If not it will cost you about 50 to 60 bucks. That being said i have successfully mounted your style ducer on the bottom of my trolling motor but i used a lot of black tape, wasn't pretty but worked. That one went bad then i bought the puck style and it was great.


----------



## Jason6644 (Mar 14, 2005)

I agree with marshall, i had the puck style on an older lowrance depthfinder and it work for 15 years and didn't take a beating at all really.

J


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks for all the information. i went to BPS and did not get the above pictured mount. I thought about the puck mount as well. I went ahead and bought a small mount to mount my current skimmer to the trolling motor. The New skimmer that came witht he eagle 480 is much smaller than the curent one I have now and the skeg on my trolling motor was about even with the old skimmer. With the new smaller skimmer I think I am ok.

Thanks again for all the information!


----------

